# renommer fichier par batch - lot



## Schoumg (Hier à 10:10)

Bonjour,

je fais du nettoyage et j'aimerai trouver une astuce pour renommer les fichier qui commence par des chiffres.
l'idée est simplement de supprimer les chiffres et/ou . et/ou espace avant le texte du nom du fichier.
exemple :
0001 DSC001 => DSC001
01 DSC002 => DSC002
001. picture => picture

je coince car ne trouve pas le moyen de traiter la multitude de format avant le nom du fichier.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## zeltron54 (Hier à 14:03)

Bonjour,
Avec la commande awk entre autres, pour récupérer ce qui est après le premier espace.
awk -F  " " '{print $2}'

Mais par contre renommer des fichiers comme ça tu risques d'avoir des problèmes avec des fichiers de même nom ! (ce nom existe déjà).


----------



## Schoumg (Hier à 22:09)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Avec la commande awk entre autres, pour récupérer ce qui est après le premier espace.
> awk -F  " " '{print $2}'
> 
> Mais par contre renommer des fichiers comme ça tu risques d'avoir des problèmes avec des fichiers de même nom ! (ce nom existe déjà).


Bonjour,

merci pour ton aide.

je ne vois pas trop ou je dois écrire ce code... je n'y connais rien en programmation.

comment sélectionner les fichiers ou le dossier contenant les fichiers ?

c'est mieux de passer via automator ? éditeur de script ? Terminal ?

merci d'avance


----------



## zeltron54 (Aujourd'hui à 09:17)

Bonjour,
au vu de ton premier message je pensais que savais programmer...

Avant d'essayer d'écrire un script , il faut avoir déterminé exactement ce que l'on veut.

les fichiers à renommer sont  tous des photos ou tous types ?
les photos proviennent d' appareils photo, ou récupéré sur internet (whatsapp...) ou scannées ?
Ils sont tous dans le même dossier ou il y a des sous dossiers ? ou dans une application (photos) ?
le nom à garder est toujours la partie après le premier espace ?
etc...

D'autre part si c'est des photos pourquoi ne pas les renommer avec la date au lieu de "DSC001" "DSC002" ?

Bien analyser le problème , avant de se lancer dans l'écriture d'un script qui après application est irréversible !...


----------

